# Is a mix of live rock good?



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

As the title says


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

yup, its called bio-devesity. If you get a bunch of lr from all over the world your gunna have many different life forms in your tank. So You can get the bulk of your rock from one place, lets say fijji, but leave some room in your tank so the next time you go to the lf and see a nice peice of tonga you will have room in your tank for it. If one of your buddys has a saltwater tank you and him can trade lr peice's.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well Trreherd sumed it up.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

what about cultured live rock, i would love to care for the environment but i can only find cultured live rock online for around 40+ pounds which i think is too much for my tank. I dont know anyone near me who has a saltwater tank sadly.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

This is some superb base rock if your lookin to go green. Add this to your tank and throw in some live rock and you will be making more live rock.
http://www.marcorocks.com/


----------

